# Ultimate lunchbox



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have the 735 as well, and like you, I suspected the chip ejection fan was responsible for much of the noise. So I removed it as a test, and it made no discernible difference in the sound.

Since then, I have upgraded to a Shelix helical cutterhead, and the volume and quality of the noise is much better now. Overall it is a surprisingly robust planer for a portable. Get the extension tables too, they really help.


----------



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

Also might want to be sure your DC can keep up with the sawdust and chips. My old cheap DC could not keep up with the planer and there was always dust and chips inside.


----------

